# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Pufies

## Lee Loo

Koristi koja ove pelene? Inace ne padam na reklame ali ova mi je bas usla u uho a i pelene su mi fora jer nisu klasicne pa razmisljam o njima za Nelu kad bude vrijeme .. 

Procitala sam da je cijena svih paketa 120 kn al nisam jos bila u ducanu da provijerim.. vidla sam da ih u mileru ima...

----------


## ivica_k

U Sparu su vec neko vrijeme na akciji 99 kn

----------


## Lotta

Koliko sam vidjela, svugdje su 99 kn, sve veličine. Nisam probala i mene zanima...

----------


## unique

Meni su u rangu pampers New Baby/active baby. S premiumom se ipak ne mogu usporedivat. Uzorci su simpa. Sve u svemu, imaju neki prolaznu ocjenu. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Ninunanu

Evo mi smo ih uzeli u Kozma bili su na 30% popusta tako da se isplatilo. Meni su stvarno super, najbitnije mi je da izdrže noć. Po meni su iste kao i zelene pampers

----------


## anabeg

Jel imaju rastezljivi onaj dio gdje je čičak ili je fiksno? Dok su mi cure nosile pelene, ako taj dio nije bio rastezljiv obavezno bi im leđa bila mokra čak i nakon prvog mokrenja...

----------


## Ninunanu

Rastezljiv je i šire su im nekako pelene

----------


## Vrci

I meni su super, uglavnom samo njih kupujem i koristim. Također izdrže cijelu noć

----------


## sanda:)la

ja ih koristim povremeno, za noć i ok.su. po danu je uglavnom u pp.
bile su na akciji u mullera kroz osmi mjesec, plus još kupon(10kn) i na diners utorkom(10%jeftinija kupnja), ispale su me otprilike 80-ak kn.

----------


## ivica_k

U Kozmu su na popustu 30% ovaj vikend, dodju 83 kn mislim

----------


## Ninunanu

da na 30% su. Iako su jucer police vec bile poluprazne. Akcija je na sve baby proizvode

----------


## sarasvati

Zeleni pampers je ok, ali onaj narančasti je grozan. Ovo što *anabeg* spominje mi je super kod babylove. Pandi su te baš zbog toga dobre.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam išla probati taj famozni zeleni pampers, imala sam paket koji sam dobila za babinje. Dobio je osip odmah nakon prve. Isto kao i nakon bijelog pampersa kad je bio još novorođenče.
Meni one tako smrde po tom losionu

Vratili smo se na pufies. Iako nekad kupim i mullerove i dm-ove

----------


## FIGICA

Uz Pampers najbolje jel su najmekanije.Jedino je problem što ih nema u veličini 6

----------

